

Ask HN: Thoughts on Our Business Model? - Ariam

We want to crowd source developers to startups ~(1000:1) and use product managers to break down the tasks into very little pieces that are given to the users to solve/do. Ideally, users can build points (like github, dribble, and stackoverflow do) and earn shares of their favorite startups! Thoughts? Link: http://www.joinastartup.org
======
adrianhoward
It doesn't really work for me:

a) Wearing my business owner hat I don't see that your product managers will
be able to split up the work in effective ways to deliver business value early
without having an in-depth understanding of our business. I don't know of
_anybody_ who outsources product management.

b) Wearing my developer hat a major part of my skill set is the conversation
you have with product owners about the work they want done, the value they
want out of it, the alternatives available, etc. The original request for X
can rapidly transform into Y with a bit of Z. By cutting the developer out of
the loop with the product owner I'm likely to deliver less value for time
spent.

c) Anybody who has worked with large distributed teams on product development
knows that communication and integration is hard. This model would seem to be
adding in extra layers that will only make it harder. There isn't a team -
there's a bunch of separate developers who's reward is tied to their piece of
functionality rather than the product.

... so colour me unconvinced with the model as stated.

------
photon_off
Regarding your original title of: "Our Business Model Repel's Our Customers...
Tips?"

How much of your business model relies on people converting from your website?
If it is a substantial number: As part of your audience (a developer) I can
divulge my first impression of your site. It is that I have no idea what your
website does, and I won't give you my e-mail address to find out.

Some solutions: 1) Explain with both sufficient and few words what it is your
website does. Use pictures if you need to. 2) Allow me to explore your website
risk-free, or in other terms, without requiring any information of me. 3) Try
further to persuade me to try your product through marketing ploys such as
free things, empty promises, etc.

------
xenophanes
Sounds like there will be some tough legal hassles.

And the earning shares thing will have to be exact using some formulas
basically, which could then lead to potential for someone to game the system
and get lots of shares, which would be a problem.

I think it's a neat idea but hard to get it all to work, good luck.

------
odnamra
I just left a comment on one of your other posts, but a new thought did occur
to me: What's the difference between this and something like github?

------
zecho
It's an interesting concept, but I'm not sure how it's a business model. Do
you guys also take a cut of equity from your startups?

------
seltzered_
Do I still get negotiation room?

